# Question about ugodog



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

For those of you that use Ugodog, do you use those pads that go with it or do you use pee pads in it? Are the Ugodog pads fabric since they're rinseable? I'm curious.

Obviously Trooper's main potty area is outside, but I wanted to keep an indoor option. He thinks the pads out by themselves are the greatest toys ever invented, and the Iris brand trays that just make a frame around the edge don't work because he pulls the paper out of it still. If he's unattended in his expen his paper ends up all balled up in a corner and he ends up pottying everywhere else. 

I know Havs are paper eaters, I know they do this. I just am in search of a solution.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I think the Ugodog pads must be new. I just looked them up. I think their claim of 1/5 the cost is highly exaggerated. 

I just use regular pads in mine. I think I paid $15-20 (Canadian) for 100 extra large ones.

I was thankful I went the Ugodog route because Brody is a total paper-crazed Hav and having a pad he could get at would totally not have worked.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

It's $8.95 for 15 pads which can be rinsed 3 times so they're supposed to last 45 days. I was curious how the pads hold up and what exactly you do to them everyday, because just RINSING grosses me out. It's the nurse in me...


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I discovered UgoDog when Augie was about 4-5 months old. Still using it with Finn. I use several layers of newspaper in it. It gets cleaned out nightly. Newspapers go in the outside garbage, tray is rinsed with hot water, new paper put in. I wasn't aware there were special pads to go with it - I agree with Tracy in thinking they must be somewhat new.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> I discovered UgoDog when Augie was about 4-5 months old. Still using it with Finn. I use several layers of newspaper in it. It gets cleaned out nightly. Newspapers go in the outside garbage, tray is rinsed with hot water, new paper put in. I wasn't aware there were special pads to go with it - I agree with Tracy in thinking they must be somewhat new.


Does the UGODOG work well for boys ?? Do your boys lift their leg? Curious... :suspicious:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

shimpli said:


> Does the UGODOG work well for boys ?? Do your boys lift their leg? Curious... :suspicious:


Yes, it works for boys, although not equally well with my two. It worked better with Augie - I don't recall him 'missing' the tray - ever. It has worked fairly well with Finn, although there have been days - have no idea what is going on there - he pees just off the edge. I have it set up on vinyl. On those days, he thinks if he has just one hind foot touching the tray or both hind feet on an edge, he's good. :frusty: I haven't seen him try to lift his leg with it, although he has tried lifting his leg on my piano bench. Maybe if I set a log up in the center of the tray, his aim would be consistently better?? :biggrin1: He lifts his leg on plants and such outside. I had three human boys - Finn actually is not a whole lot different than they were! They would 'miss' at times too, but they didn't try my piano bench!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

The Ugodog works great for Brody, he's not a leg lifter. I'm not sure if being trained on the Ugodog helped prevent that 

He has, on occasion, done the "put the front paws only" on the tray and let 'er fly. I have it set up on linoleum as well, to be safe. There was a period of a few weeks last summer where he was doing this a lot. I tried not to make a big deal of it (although I'm sure he could tell I was irritated) and just not treat him when he did it not 100% right. Eventually he went back to doing it right.

I'm not sure what he's thinking when he does that. Very occasionally he's decided going next to it was OK. He knows how he is supposed to do it and the vast majority of the time he does it right. Not sure why he occasionally gets brain farts with it.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the input!


----------

